
Ask HN: Health Care for All, Physical Standards Upon Graduation - jriot
With all the talk on healthcare for all, why aren&#x27;t their standards required of high school students to be in minimal shape upon graduating? This would also include expanded Physical Education and Health standards taught in school.<p>Be able to run a mile in under 10 minutes.
Do 30 push-ups and sit-ups in under 2 minutes.<p>The most basic baseline. If you can&#x27;t pass these you don&#x27;t graduate or pay a premium on health insurance.<p>Thoughts?
======
Witeshadow
It's pretty discriminatory towards disabilities for one thing.

~~~
jriot
If you have an actual disability you can alter it.

